# What celebrities died on Halloween night?



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Could you name a few? 

Remember in 1993 many people were shock with the death of actor River Phoenex. He collapsed on the sidewalk outside of this club from an overdose of heroin and cocaine
On Halloween night, and he was pronounced dead when he got to the hospital. You may recall his most memorable movie he played in was called stand by me.


----------



## VtheVamp (Apr 27, 2004)

Harry Houdini magician 1926 --- ruptured appendix
not sure of anyone else.


----------

